# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Noisy CF cooling fans.



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I recently bought a jbj jg3 4x65 light fixture that comes with the triple fan cooling system. My only problem is that the fans can be a little annoying. They turn on with the front row of lights so I only have those ones on until I get home. Then they switch. 

My question is that I was wondering if there is anyway to silence those noisy fans? Does anyone else here have this lighting system, and do you find that your fans are a bit loud?


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I recently bought a jbj jg3 4x65 light fixture that comes with the triple fan cooling system. My only problem is that the fans can be a little annoying. They turn on with the front row of lights so I only have those ones on until I get home. Then they switch. 

My question is that I was wondering if there is anyway to silence those noisy fans? Does anyone else here have this lighting system, and do you find that your fans are a bit loud?


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

The biggest problem with having three fans is that they all probably run at the same speed. This is bad, because they resonate and don't cancel each other out. They could also be inherently noisy fans thus multiplying the problem. The best solution would be to replace the fans with high qualtiy variable speed computer fans that are the same size. Since they are variable speed you can tune the fans so that they are as quite as possible by adjusting the speed of each one so that they don't resonate or harmonize.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

CC,I read many complaints regarding JBJ's fans noise level so you're not alone. I don't have one because of those complaints I read. I read some people change the fans to DC fans from electronic store and make it much more quite.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

How much do these DC fans cost?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I've never bought it. But I heard people get it from local computer store and only cost around $5-8. I saw some at Radioshack but they are way overprice. Make sure you get the right dimension though. A bit smaller is fine.


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Any electricians in the house? Can you wire a resistor to lower the voltage to the fan?


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

No, but I have a friend who can.. Also, I emailed Jbj and they said I can send them the fixture and they would install the resistor. They replied literally three minutes after I sent the email(good service). I emailed them back to see if they could just send me the resistor so I could install it. That way I would not void the warranty by going out and buying my own resistor and installing it without their permission. Again I do know someone who can do all the electric stuff.


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

They're not going to warranty it if you install it. It's a fairly simple procedure to do though... maybe a good time for you to learn a little about electronics?


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Even better than a resistor. Check this out: http://www.short-media.com/forum/showthread.php?s=422eaee5b86380a624b54ce59ce40e27&p=56704#post56704

This person wired a 12v/Off/7v switch to a fan so he could choose between full speed, half speed & off. I'm no electrician and my knowledge of this stuff is limited to what I can muster up off Google, but it seems pretty do-able.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't get it. So are you saying that Jbj has actually anticipated this type of complaint so they stock resistors to lower the voltage??


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, I also have a JBJ that is noisey compared to the Coralife fixture. I just put up with it.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I got another reply and it said that it would take up to 72 hours after they recieve the fixture for them to install the resistor. I would have to pay for the shipping to and from them. I do not think I am willing to pay that amount for the light. That sure is a lot of money to give when I can just fix the problem myself. Well, I guess I will try to either get used to it or try to change it.


----------

